# Chickadee and Sparrow-- surprise kidding! :)



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, after we got home from my son's T-ball tournament yesterday evening, I heard kids crying and dashed into the barn to find 5 new babies. :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:  Sparrow is Chickadee's daughter, and apparently both Sparrow and Chickadee decided to kid at the same time!!!! They weren't even due (at least by my calendar) for another week. I am assuming the triplets (2 does and a buck) belong to Sparrow since she is a FF and they are so tiny. She would have been due several days after her mom. Chickadee had 2 gorgeous bucklings! CH Rosasharn Uproar +*S is the proud daddy of all of the babies.  The one buckling out of Chick looks just like Up. And both mom's udders look FABULOUS. For a FF, it looks like Sparrow is going to have great capacity, which I am thrilled about since I am going on milk test with her this winter, etc.

I will get pics later and add them!  

PS one of the triplets has wattles and apparently a wattle cyst, which I had never even heard of until now. It's just a clear liquid filled bubble to the side of a wattle. onder: Will that resorb or do I need to drain it?


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Don;t know about wattles... but OMG, how exciting!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow!! Congrats on all the babies! And two girls! That is awesome! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure on the wattle thing..... but a big congrats... on the new babies.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome that they delivered with no problems! Congrats on all those kiddo's and can't wait to see them!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

YAH!!! Congrats!!!!

I had a doe that gets that cyst. I just poke it, drain it, and go about my business....it does fill back up periodically - but it is fine


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

wow! what a fun surprise to come home to! that's so neat mother & daughter kidded together. can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

AW! can't wait for pics


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats. What a great surprise!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Congrats!!! So do both the mamas accept all the kids, or do they only take up to their own? Just curious  
Can't wait for pics!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

usually does willl only nurse their own kids, I've never had a doe accept others, (well there was one time I grafted a nubian to a boer doe, took 2 weeks)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

How exciting! :clap: I like your does' names!


----------

